# Hughie Fury (26-3) & BOXXER/Sky Sports...



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154738201757736963


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

https://www.skysports.com/boxing/news/12183/11770993/hughie-fury-joins-eddie-hearns-matchroom-boxing

Hughie Fury has signed a multi-fight promotional deal with Eddie Hearn's Matchroom Boxing, with his next fight to be announced at a press conference next week.

"I'm over the moon to be signing promotionally with Eddie and joining a stable as strong as Matchroom," said Fury.

"I feel with Matchroom's backing I can kick on now and really fulfil my potential. Watch this space because it'll be exciting times over the next couple of years."

Father and trainer Peter Fury added: "This is fantastic news for Hughie. People forget he's still only 24 years old - a baby for a heavyweight. Signing with Matchroom gives him a perfect platform to achieve his goal of rising to the top of the heavyweight division and I have complete confidence in him doing just that."


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Did not see that one happening.
AJ vs Hughie over the next year.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Still a baby.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

It's been a crazy fucking week.


----------



## beat down (Jun 6, 2013)

I tried to give to Hughie a chance watched a few of his fights and I thought he beat Parker but ultimately the guy is so boring he would put a glass eye to sleep and I don't think he will ever make it to being a top heavyweight no matter who conman Hearn puts him in with.


----------



## Billyb (Jan 12, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154738894702809089


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Mick will still be involved in some role I reckon...


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Mick will still be involved in some role I reckon...


Nutritionist?


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Let's get Hughie active,

He is only 24 and is just going stale with these periods of inactivity and opponents he knows cant beat him.

They should box him three times this year maybe Hammer,Price and Huck. If he gets through them then look at the Pulev or Parker rematches next year.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

ant-man said:


> Nutritionist?


Zit popper


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

I understand Mick's staying on as his driver..


----------



## Lenny Henry (Mar 5, 2017)

Lawrence Okolie vs Hughie Fury is the fight to make.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Great to see Matchroom signing such young talent, at only 19 Hughie has a long way to go.


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

Awful signing richie woodhall said he needs to go back British level then European that wont happen with Hearn.

Price vs Hughie ?

Poor Mick end of an era


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

Poor Fat Mick. After all he did for him. Mr YouTube PPV will be gutted.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

The unfortunate thing for Hughie is there are too many hovering round fringe world level that can beat him.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Price vs Fury makes sense, lovely British level fight. Hughie's not a banger so Price may not panic in this one. Whether Price has it in the tank to chase Hughie for 10/12 rounds is another matter.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Lilo said:


> Price vs Fury makes sense, lovely British level fight. Hughie's not a banger so Price may not panic in this one. Whether Price has it in the tank to chase Hughie for 10/12 rounds is another matter.


doubt Price or Hughie want this fight.
I don't think the Furys have signed with Hearn and DAZN to fight British level fights...


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Does Price vs Hughie do anything for the winner?


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Grant said:


> Does Price vs Hughie do anything for the winner?


They get to shake their dick at the crowd on live TV for starters. :yep


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Price actually rates Hughie very highly. 

He was doing the commentary for 5 Live when Hughie boxed Parker and was raving about his ability.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

I think everyone knows someone like Mick Hennessey.... A bloke who tries his best to help out, but his help is not very good. Often makes a horlicks of the situation.

Atleast he tried...although was not very good at being a promoter.

As for Hughie he beat Joseph Parker with one hand....but style of fighting was so boring and negative ...No body cared he got robbed if anything he has regressed since that fight.

If he can stay unbeaten might get a good paycheck against AJ simply because his surname is Fury. Plus fighting Hughie would be good preparation for AJ if he was to fight Tyson Fury.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154823243703959552


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

dkos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154823243703959552


glad they are keeping big mick involved. hes tried his best for the furys over the years...


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> glad they are keeping big mick involved. hes tried his best for the furys over the years...


Nice to see. Mick deserves it.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Interesting. I wouldn't have expected a Fury to end up with Hearn, wonder if this is a rebellion thing as I would have thought TF would keep his Kin away from Matchroom or maybe he is getting a Spy in the camp? Obviously Matchroom has a lot of HW's so Fury has some potential opponents. I would suggest Chisora might be a good fight to see if Hughie can actual progress towards a World level fighter....


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> Interesting. I wouldn't have expected a Fury to end up with Hearn, wonder if this is a rebellion thing as I would have thought TF would keep his Kin away from Matchroom or maybe he is getting a Spy in the camp? Obviously Matchroom has a lot of HW's so Fury has some potential opponents. I would suggest Chisora might be a good fight to see if Hughie can actual progress towards a World level fighter....


Tyson Fury is not on speaking terms....with Peter and Hughie.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Good move for Fury, now he just needs to do something about his fucking boring style .


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

There are very very few fighter’s styles I hate, I like and admire Rigo, in spite of what others say, I’m happy enough watching DeGale even, but fuck me Hughie Fury’s method of fighting is so god damn awful I refuse to even call it a style.


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

When's his first fight with Matchroom?

I'd love to watch it but I'm washing my hair that night.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> Interesting. I wouldn't have expected a Fury to end up with Hearn, wonder if this is a rebellion thing as I would have thought TF would keep his Kin away from Matchroom or maybe he is getting a Spy in the camp? Obviously Matchroom has a lot of HW's so Fury has some potential opponents. I would suggest Chisora might be a good fight to see if Hughie can actual progress towards a World level fighter....


What planet have you been on for the last 3 years.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

ant-man said:


> When's his first fight with Matchroom?
> 
> I'd love to watch it but I'm washing my hair that night.


August 31st on the Loma/Campbell card apparently in a big fight.
Not Chisora, Parker, Uysk or Takam.
Hunter? Gassiev? Hrgovic?

I think it could be Povetkin...


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> August 31st on the Loma/Campbell card apparently in a big fight.
> Not Chisora, Parker, Uysk or Takam.
> Hunter? Gassiev? Hrgovic?
> 
> I think it could be Povetkin...


Povetkin sounds like a good call, consider Allen won't be fighting him now...


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ar558a said:


> Povetkin sounds like a good call, consider Allen won't be fighting him now...


I presume you want Hughie badly fucked up? Povetkin would walk through him.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

ORG83 said:


> I presume you want Hughie badly fucked up? Povetkin would walk through him.


Peter Fury gave an interview to IFL a couple of months ago after Hughie beat the Canadian guy Norad. Stating he wanted Povetkin as Hughies opponent in the near future.

So this fight is possible.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Dynamito said:


> Peter Fury gave an interview to IFL a couple of months ago after Hughie beat the Canadian guy Norad. Stating he wanted Povetkin as Hughies opponent in the near future.
> 
> So this fight is possible.


Fair enough. I think that's a terrible fight for him. He'll have nothing that will fear, so can see him just being hunted down as he tries to jab and flap his weak arse right hand at him.

Could see it getting messy.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> August 31st on the Loma/Campbell card apparently in a big fight.
> Not Chisora, Parker, Uysk or Takam.
> Hunter? Gassiev? Hrgovic?
> 
> I think it could be Povetkin...


Povetkin puts holes in the kid.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

The problem with Hughie Fury is he fights like someone who doesn't really like boxing but is doing it because he thinks it makes his dad happy.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156284040963665920


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't see Hughie beating Povetkin TBH. 

Hughie won't have the pop to discourage Povetkin and I can only see him getting bullied for 12 Rounds or possibly stopped.


----------



## DavidUK (Jun 10, 2013)

Povetkin will be 40 by the time of the fight and hasn't fought since losing to AJ. This is a good fight for Hughie if he has ambitions to really put his name in the frame.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184860368776105985


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184860368776105985


Hughie and Monaco match made in heaven. Least enjoyable card of the year with one of the least enjoyable fighters to watch.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Rivas? Hammer? Helenius?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sledgehammer16 said:


> Hughie and Monaco match made in heaven. Least enjoyable card of the year with one of the least enjoyable fighters to watch.


We can only hope Matchroom continue to ship him off onto obscure international cards. Make him a regular attraction on those Italian cards :yep


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

dkos said:


> We can only hope Matchroom continue to ship him off onto obscure international cards. Make him a regular attraction on those Italian cards :yep


Matchroom Spain new venture - Stick him on a Bilbao card to keep those friendly lejarraga fans happy.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Massive fight confirmed: Hughie Fury vs Pavel Sour


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192753753507663872
https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/785279


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Massive fight confirmed: Hughie Fury vs Pavel Sour
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192753753507663872
> https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/785279


Thanks for including his boxrec profile.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Thanks for including his boxrec profile.


I did see Sour's last fight against Franklin. He caused him problems early on, but Franklin is completely different style-wise to Hughie -- and he's simply not very good.

Hughie should be stopping him inside five rounds.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Feed him to Gassiev or Hrgovic and let it be over with.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I did see Sour's last fight against Franklin. He caused him problems early on, but Franklin is completely different style-wise to Hughie -- and he's simply not very good.
> 
> Hughie should be stopping him inside five rounds.


You'll watch any old shit :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> You'll watch any old shit :lol:


Hey, I'm not watching the Matchroom card tomorrow night :bart


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Hey, I'm not watching the Matchroom card tomorrow night :bart


There is a limit :lol:


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

:nono


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198579784571379714


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

Not watching this. Will probably catch up with the Braekhus fight at some point over the weekend. 

Haven't watched her properly in years and I am interested to see how she looks at her age. Basically want to scout for the Taylor fight should it happen.


----------



## Makingweight (Oct 27, 2016)

Hughie Fury has just pulled out of the fight tonight citing illness.Not much for the fans to be Sour about based on past performances.

https://www.skysports.com/boxing/ne...ury-pulls-out-of-pavel-sour-heavyweight-fight


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Makingweight said:


> Hughie Fury has just pulled out of the fight tonight citing illness.Not much for the fans to be Sour about based on past performances.
> 
> https://www.skysports.com/boxing/ne...ury-pulls-out-of-pavel-sour-heavyweight-fight


Surely he could beat Sour with a virus?
I'd be pissed if I paid to travel for Hughie...


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> I'd be _*pissed*_ if I paid to travel for Hughie...


You would need to be.....


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Fighting men


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Looked fine at weigh in and presser?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## brian1982 (Jun 1, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


"We understand about the public being let down."


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


"you have to be 100% for these fights"

"if he was 75 even 70% he would be fighting"


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Andy Ruizs trainer Manny Robles allowed his son to go and train with Rudy Hernandez instead.

Peter Fury has taken Hughie as far as he will go. Time to put ego aside and hire someone else to do the training.

Has to recognise sometimes fighters can stagnate and need a fresh voice and fresh out look. In their training.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

inspiring signing right there. :rolleyes


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200878628252377093


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Hkbrit (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't mind Hughie Fury, as far as Fury's go he's one of the rare ones I can actually stand.

He's got good natural talent which a lot of fighters would kill for but in my opinion he's not spiteful enough to get to top level. Tyson Fury even though he couldn't knock the skin off a rice pudding either, at least he has a spiteful nature and knows how to make it appear he's winning rounds. 

Hughie just can't get out of first gear, it's annoying because he does ok Vs guys like povetkin without even really trying, but he's not going to get any better than he is, I forsee a very young retirement tbh.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Hkbrit said:


> I don't mind Hughie Fury, as far as Fury's go he's one of the rare ones I can actually stand.
> 
> He's got good natural talent which a lot of fighters would kill for but in my opinion he's not spiteful enough to get to top level. Tyson Fury even though he couldn't knock the skin off a rice pudding either, at least he has a spiteful nature and knows how to make it appear he's winning rounds.
> 
> Hughie just can't get out of first gear, it's annoying because he does ok Vs guys like povetkin without even really trying, but he's not going to get any better than he is, I forsee a very young retirement tbh.


Some of those comments haven't matured well have they lol


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Ta be useful to send me asleep.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Got a decent jab and some defensive skills, but throws his right hand from the back of the arena. Has he ever landed it?


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Hughie is a decent British level fighter but no more. He'll never amount to anything at world level. He is a slightly better version of Dave Allen.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> Hughie is a decent British level fighter but no more. He'll never amount to anything at world level. He is a slightly better version of Dave Allen.


He'd give Joshua nightmares...


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Ar558a said:


> He is a slightly better version of Dave Allen.


They arent remotely similar.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Bakole vs. Kuzmin is off.
Allen has rejected the chance to face Bakole on August 22nd.

I reckon Hughie will step up if asked...


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Bakole vs. Kuzmin is off.
> Allen has rejected the chance to face Bakole on August 22nd.
> 
> I reckon Hughie will step up if asked...


Kuzmin's dad has cancer.

They were meant to be announcing an opponent this week. Hughie would be great for such short notice.


----------



## on the hook (Aug 6, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Hughie is a decent British level fighter but no more. He'll never amount to anything at world level. He is a slightly better version of Dave Allen.


They both wear gloves. That is about where the similarity ends.


----------



## tco (Jun 19, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> Kuzmin's dad has cancer.
> 
> They were meant to be announcing an opponent this week. Hughie would be great for such short notice.


Bukole is out himself now.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Peter Fury update on Hughie :

"We're hoping to see Hughie probably in November, early December. Hopefully he can get on one of the cards there and get in a good meaningful fight. He's training and we are just waiting on a date for Hughie."

"He's matured, he's a big heavyweight and he's hitting with a lot of power as well. We've got to look to the future for Hughie and I think in his next fight, people are going to wake up and see that he's finally arrived. I predict very big things for him."

https://www.boxingscene.com/peter-fury-his-next-fight-people-see-hughie-arrived--150840


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

DB Cooper said:


> Peter Fury update on Hughie :
> 
> "We're hoping to see Hughie probably in November, early December. Hopefully he can get on one of the cards there and get in a good meaningful fight. He's training and we are just waiting on a date for Hughie."
> 
> ...


Peter has been predicting big things for a long time. And talking about a new improved version of Hughie emerging for a longtime.

He needs to stepaside and let Hughie be trained by one of the elite coaches in the game. I am sure Peter is a good coach but sometimes a fighter can stagnate and needs fresh in put.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Dynamito said:


> Peter has been predicting big things for a long time. And talking about a new improved version of Hughie emerging for a longtime.
> 
> He needs to stepaside and let Hughie be trained by one of the elite coaches in the game. I am sure Peter is a good coach but sometimes a fighter can stagnate and needs fresh in put.


Is it not a warning sign the only fighter who has stuck around is Hughie? Most fighters tend to leave Peter in the end, can see Savannah sticking around though as she seems very loyal.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Peter has been predicting big things for a long time. And talking about a new improved version of Hughie emerging for a longtime.
> 
> He needs to stepaside and let Hughie be trained by one of the elite coaches in the game. I am sure Peter is a good coach but sometimes a fighter can stagnate and needs fresh in put.


I think you are most probably right and at only 25 - still young for a heavyweight - someone else should be able to extract a bit more out of Hughie.


----------



## tco (Jun 19, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Peter has been predicting big things for a long time. And talking about a new improved version of Hughie emerging for a longtime.
> 
> He needs to stepaside and let Hughie be trained by one of the elite coaches in the game. I am sure Peter is a good coach but sometimes a fighter can stagnate and needs fresh in put.


Needs to show some more shades of Ali.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

tco said:


> Needs to show some more shades of Ali.


Before he started showing shades of Ali. When Hughie first turned pro at 18 Peter stated he was going to beat Mike Tysons record as the youngest guy to win a title at Heavyweight.

At the rate he has been going he will end up as a poor mans Joe Bugner.

A smart coach knows his limitations and those of his surroundings . Years ago George Peterson who was the Coach of Paul Williams, regularly took him around the country from DC to Philly, Detroit, LA, Houston and so on and so forth. Sparring in the toughest gyms in the toughest neighbourhoods and absorbing the knowledge of different Coaches. This also helped him stay mentally fresh by doing different types of drills practiced in those gyms . Williams became a more rounded and confident fighter as a result.

Whatever Peter has been doing so far is clearly not fully clicking. Just like George Peterson he needs to think outside the Box and try something different.

Otherwise its just going to be rinse and repeat everytime Hughie steps in with a high calibre opponent.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Before he started showing shades of Ali. When Hughie first turned pro at 18 Peter state he was going to beat Mike Tysons record as the youngest guy to win a title at Heavyweight.
> 
> At the rate he has been going he will end up as a poor mans Joe Bugner.
> 
> ...


Big statements can come back and bite you. Not to mention the unnecessary pressure they can put on the person you make them about.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Philly Shell said:


> Big statements can come back and bite you. Not to mention the unnecessary pressure they can put on the person you make them about.


Maybe the kid has no real passion for boxing and just doing it to please daddy. Perhaps Peters statements reflect he has a greater ambition then Hughie.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dynamito said:


> Maybe the kid has no real passion for boxing and just doing it to please daddy. Perhaps Peters statements reflect he has a greater ambition then Hughie.


There could be some truth in that.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Give us Bakole v Fury - the perfect matchup surely?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Give us Bakole v Fury - the perfect matchup surely?


I'd watch it...


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Would anybody notice if Hughie Fury retired?

Would anybody care ?

More importantly would Hughie Fury care if no one noticed he had retired..?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Would anybody notice if Hughie Fury retired?
> 
> Would anybody care ?
> 
> More importantly would Hughie Fury care if no one noticed he had retired..?


No, no and probably not.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Dynamito said:


> Would anybody notice if Hughie Fury retired?
> 
> Would anybody care ?
> 
> More importantly would Hughie Fury care if no one noticed he had retired..?


No. He's got ability but he's so fucking boring and one paced nobody gives a shit about him anymore. He's still young and given his age and some of the fighters he's already been in with you could make a case that those losses could stand to him in future and were very good learning fights. But, he hardly fights and there's always been this air of arrogance from his team thinking he's far better than he is. Losing a stinker to Parker, and losses to Pulev and Povetkin shows he isn't as good as his father says.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Cheek of Hughie of all people saying that.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Sledgehammer16 said:


> Cheek of Hughie of all people saying that.


Hughie vs. Wach on AJ card in December...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328368728124362753


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit fights


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Hughie should retire and find something he enjoys doing.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Anyone impressed with Hughie against Wach? Personally Just watched a couple of rounds on youtube.

Seems to be fighting like a Journeyman Heavyweight from the 80's looking to fiddle his way through the fight.

Dont know were he goes from here probably best to just start calling out AJ and cashing out.


----------



## One Man (Jul 13, 2018)

I doubt you can find many who found that impressive or entertaining.
Hughie is dissapointing.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367896767530991622
Hughie Fury vs. David Price, bit of a stinker...


----------



## MrCapone (May 7, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367896767530991622
> Hughie Fury vs. David Price, bit of a stinker...


Oh FFS. Price needs to pack it in, he's going to be properly fucked up later in life.

As for Hughie has some natural ability and still great potential. He will never realise that potential with Peter though. Time to boot his Dad.

Adam Booth would be a great fit.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

MrCapone said:


> Oh FFS. Price needs to pack it in, he's going to be properly fucked up later in life.
> 
> As for Hughie has some natural ability and still great potential. He will never realise that potential with Peter though. Time to boot his Dad.
> 
> Adam Booth would be a great fit.


I dont get the hype surrounding Adam Booth.... https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...-kelly-february-20th-2021.118271/post-4014608


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Dynamito said:


> I dont get the hype surrounding Adam Booth.... https://www.checkhookboxing.com/ind...-kelly-february-20th-2021.118271/post-4014608


In anycase Hughie needs a brutal and evil trainer to bring out the killer instinct within him.... literally whip him and beat him with chains, humilate him and introduce him to his inner Animal spirit... surely if he wants to make something of his career he should'nt hide behind daddys coat-tails forever and keep fighting scared.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Dynamito said:


> Would anybody notice if Hughie Fury retired?
> 
> Would anybody care ?
> 
> More importantly would Hughie Fury care if no one noticed he had retired..?


Well I think Hughie should find something he enjoys doing and has a passion for.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

facing Christian Hammer on October 16th in Newcastle...


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Hammer is a good fight for Hughie, if he can win that it at least puts him in the picture for a European title shot at somepoint in 2022.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

The Hughie Fury era is just beginning, this is the start of it right here


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Hughie lacks fury.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435589835067113475
i've got a strange feeling Sky Sports will try to put together a PPV between Hughie Fury and David Haye at some point in the future...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Does he still have crippling acne?


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Kalash said:


> Does he still have crippling acne?


There's a picture of Hughie from the weigh in directly above.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449453425868029954


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Hughie needs to be fighting a Top 10 guy at this point to show he has a future. His next fight is his 30th as a pro, if he can't at least really compete with a Hunter/ Kabayel/Kownacki, then he should just hang up his gloves and move on.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

They need to stop mentioning Golovkin's name Eubank Jr will never fight him he would get brutally steamrolled


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

When they make such a mismatch cant even blame the other fighter for pulling out before he gets ktfo, fight should have never been made in the first place


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

GGG is almost 40


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ar558a said:


> GGG is almost 40


And came in the best shape of his life in his last fight


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Eubanks is ready for Canelo


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

KOTF said:


> Eubanks is ready for Canelo


Ready to have his career finished by Canelo?


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Ar558a said:


> GGG is almost 40


I don't think that age, in sporting terms, means remotely what it did just a few years ago.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

SimonTemplar said:


> I don't think that age, in sporting terms, means remotely what it did just a few years ago.


I'll agree that 40 today isn't the same as 40 in 1980 or even 2000, 40 is still old. Every age is better and stronger and maybe the dropoff isn't as fast as it used to be a 40yr old is still not gone be what he was at 35 let alone 30. I know I'm the same age as GGG and while I'm not an elite athlete there is just stuff that is harder to do as you get older and you don't recover as quickly. I believe modern sports science is brilliant and helps alot but to quote Cher it can't turn back time.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

According to Hughie Fury he only fought at 50% he never went up the gears.

Thats seems to be a regular thing with him. Perhaps he should enter the ring in the future with idea of giving 100%.

To date his love and passion for boxing has been 50% his performances in the ring have been 50 % his mindset in the ring has been 50%.

It seems like Peter Fury has algamated the fighting styles and mindsets of the journey-men from late 80's and early 90's.
And instilled them in Fury.

These journeymen would enter the ring trying to engage as little as possible. With a ultra defensive mindset they only gave 50% because they had another fight lined up in another 2 weeks time.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Ar558a said:


> I'll agree that 40 today isn't the same as 40 in 1980 or even 2000, 40 is still old. Every age is better and stronger and maybe the dropoff isn't as fast as it used to be a 40yr old is still not gone be what he was at 35 let alone 30. I know I'm the same age as GGG and while I'm not an elite athlete there is just stuff that is harder to do as you get older and you don't recover as quickly. I believe modern sports science is brilliant and helps alot but to quote Cher it can't turn back time.


Klitschko was what, 41, 41 when he fought AJ? There are other examples. 40 isn't old for everybody. Some people are shopworn and on the back curve at 29. You can't make sweeping statements like that. Just because you're noticing a difference at 39 doesn't mean that it is universally old, and these days it doesn't need to be. I'm 47 and still pass all the medicals and lift weight and do cardio with much younger guys. Personal, anecdotal evidence doesn't mean a great deal.



Dynamito said:


> According to Hughie Fury he only fought at 50% he never went up the gears.
> 
> Thats seems to be a regular thing with him. Perhaps he should enter the ring in the future with idea of giving 100%.
> 
> ...


Entirely agree. Feels as though Hughie became a fighter on auto-pilot through a total lack of imagination, and sticks with it for the same reason. Interested to see his next few fights, but wish he would engage his personality a bit more, both in the ring and out of it.


----------

